# G30 11 round capacity



## Trekman (Feb 3, 2013)

I carry a G30 for my concealed handgun of choice. I can fit 10 rounds in the 10 round clip although I have heard other people cannot do this. Since I can fit 10 rounds in the clip and one in the chamber, is it reasonable to carry with 11 rounds? Reason the the question is, its a tight fit to get the clip to seat with 10 rounds in it. This should not cause any feeding problems with the tight fitting magazine will it?


----------



## 45Defender (Oct 16, 2012)

I carried my G30SF with ten in the mag and one in the pipe. for a couple of years. I never had any feeding problems. It is a snug fit getting the mag in but mine has always fired. I have three 10 round mags and have never had a problem loading them.


----------



## Trekman (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply 45Defender. I have not had any feeding problems either. When I take my gun to the range I always feed 1 in the chamber them lock in a full 10 round clip.


----------

